# Toohr #3 from Ali Express



## denny (Aug 15, 2022)

I read here recently that someone mentioned the above knife sharpener, but now I can't find his comment that was buried in the post.  Does anyone have any experience with this device?  Youtube has a review and to me the sharpener looks well made--so I'm awaiting delivery of it!


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 15, 2022)

No experience. I use a Spyderco sharpening system (works great on my kitchen as well as my hunting & utility knives). 

Saw a post on bladeforums.com that may reference the same youtube mention.


----------



## denny (Aug 17, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> No experience. I use a Spyderco sharpening system (works great on my kitchen as well as my hunting & utility knives).
> 
> Saw a post on bladeforums.com that may reference the same youtube mention.


Thanks a lot SmokinGame!  That post in bladeforums is the one I was referring to!


----------

